# Orange blossom honey harvest



## hobbee (Oct 19, 2003)

glorybee will sell you some


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

There was a guy from this forum seling it last year. I bought some and it was really good. See:
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=7;t=000149#000000


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

There's some for sale now in the "For Sale" section.

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=7;t=000394


----------

